# Ever Shaved Shape In Your Horse's Hindquarters?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I did it. I wrote it in chalk then clipped. It looked good but when I tried to fine tune it it started getting messy so I just left it. It did look good, just be careful not to overclip.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I also shaved a shape into my horse's patootie fur. It ended up being one of those things that looked better from far away - it was difficult to get a super even clip in such a small area, without messing up the margins. But it worked out and everyone who saw it loved it. 

Here's a picture. It's not the best to showcase her clip [you'll have to click the picture] but oh well.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

One of my students put stars on the butts of their haffie and their vaulting horse.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> I also shaved a shape into my horse's patootie fur. It ended up being one of those things that looked better from far away - it was difficult to get a super even clip in such a small area, without messing up the margins. But it worked out and everyone who saw it loved it.
> 
> Here's a picture. It's not the best to showcase her clip [you'll have to click the picture] but oh well.


Beautiful! What did you use to stay with the design?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I wonder how long it took to clip this camel? I would hire them to do some fancy clipping on my horse any day!!!












Heck, these are off the net, but a lot of people are having fun with their clippers.








































Let's see what cool things members of this forum can do.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Alison Finch- Those stars are beautiful, as well! Do you know how she did them?


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> I wonder how long it took to clip this camel? I would hire them to do some fancy clipping on my horse any day!!!


Wow, I've never seen anything like this! That's amazing!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are all amazing! I could never do anything like that. I'll be lucky if I can do a simple heart.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

She drew them on with a sharpie. Then just used the front edge of the clipper to cut the shape. Then just clipped around them. Time consuming, but not hard at all.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ Pretty much what I did. Draw then clip, just as I learned don't go back and fuss with it.

I'd show a picture but I don't have a good one. It was similar to what Allison showed but heart not star. I think it's easier to have a clipped horse with fuzzy design than the other way around. The detail work is what gets tricky and can easily be overclipped, esp depending on the clippers.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I am no going to clip a patter into my mare's hip lol!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

The other way around is that unless you want almost full body clip, you just clip OUT the part, the shape you want - Wallaby's mare had that. All body hairy - just one heart out.. 
that can be combined with all kinds of partial clips


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I cant give my mare a full clip. My clippers would die (and i have no guard) but i could do a small design i think.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmm I may experiment with this when it gets warmer...I can do creative grooming on dogs...why not try on my horse? Would love to see what other members have done for ideas! Wallaby's looks like it came out great!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cherrij said:


> The other way around is that unless you want almost full body clip, you just clip OUT the part, the shape you want - Wallaby's mare had that. All body hairy - just one heart out..
> that can be combined with all kinds of partial clips


This is more common in my neck of the woods - clipping just the design into an existing winter coat.

I'd never seen people clip everything except the design, like all these pics - how fun!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

People at my barn have done it! I'd say a heart is the most common.

And, hey, if you totally butcher it, you can always just clip completely xD


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I went with a very simple lightning bolt for Sky  It was his first "body clip"


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, this happened:








I made a stencil, used green hairspray, then cut it all out.  When I first started, I thought oh boy, what did I get myself into?!?! But as I kept clipping and refining it kept looking better and better. Worst case scenario it grows out in a few months! :lol:

ETA: I bought a $10 mustache trimmer with nose/ear hair attachment for details. I forgot to bring that attachment out, but it was immensely easier than trying to use my reasonably good clippers!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^That came out nice looking!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Zexious said:


> ^That came out nice looking!


Thanks! Loki's helmet is going on the other side... I might be getting too ambitious :lol:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I did this to Gavyn today. It looks better from far away.


----------

